# Spotted wearing a TAG thread !!!



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

So... how about a long thread, with an endless collection of pictures of people who were spotted wearing a TAG Heuer...

vintage or new pictures are welcome. Here it goes..

Maria Sharapova


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Should make it more difficult by posting celebrities wearing TAGs that arent paid to wear TAGs


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

i dont know who she is but she is wearing a link





































Aquagraph


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

let's keep this rolling...

a TAG Heuer weeding present surprise :


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Packers Coach Mike McCarthy wears a TAG Link 3-hand.


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

Wears the Obama pics?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

L4rry_B1rd said:


> Wears the Obama pics?


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Jason Stratham in Crank



Al Pacino 88 Minutes


----------



## liam2051 (Dec 26, 2008)

Enough of the blokes and more Sharapova!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

liam2051 said:


> Enough of the blokes and more Sharapova!


I dont see a TAG in that picture:-d


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## GutenTAG (Oct 1, 2009)

liam2051 said:


> Enough of the blokes and more Sharapova!





Wisconsin Proud said:


> I dont see a TAG in that picture:-d


I was thinking the same. Pictures like that... the last thing I'd check is the watch. Besides it's a females' TAG anyway


----------



## liam2051 (Dec 26, 2008)

GutenTAG said:


> I was thinking the same. Pictures like that... the last thing I'd check is the watch. Besides it's a females' TAG anyway


:-d haha


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I like to spot a woman wearing a nice watch. I think it is quite very sexy. And I enjoy when it is a TAG. Because it mixes sexyness with understatement. Quite paradoxical...


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Very cool nostalgia event and pictures... I love the helmet on top of the rack...

www.classicheuer.de

www.goodwood.co.uk/site/content/revival/Default.aspx


----------



## Claudius65 (Sep 20, 2007)

OK, Priyanka wins.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

steve graves said:


> OK, Priyanka wins.


she had already won long before I created this thread...


----------



## odgreen (Jul 11, 2008)

wilfreb said:


>


Who is she? Is she married? :-d
Can I drive her car?


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

odgreen said:


> Who is she? Is she married? :-d
> Can I drive her car?


You can drive her car. She will ride with me in mine :-d


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## odgreen (Jul 11, 2008)

enricodepaoli said:


> You can drive her car. She will ride with me in mine :-d


Ok. Thats fine, as long as you bring her back before "Bed-time" ;-)


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

odgreen said:


> Ok. Thats fine, as long as you bring her back before "Bed-time" ;-)


hahahahahahaha ;-)


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I have no idea who most of these people are :-s


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

that's the beauty of it. The famous get paid to wear whatever. The unknown don't


----------



## CUTiger (Oct 23, 2008)

This thread is useless if people just post press/ad pictures....let's see the celebs that wear a Tag who aren't getting paid. I love the Breitling sticky with these types of pictures.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree.. but I just don't like Breitling


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

*is he still wearing his TAG ??*

is he still wearing his TAG ??


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

Right, so the US President and a host of official Tag sponsors :roll:


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Dasser said:


> Right, so the US President and a host of official Tag sponsors :roll:


I can't tell by the photograph if that is still his older TAG... :think:


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## buffbuff (Oct 19, 2009)

Bodie from The Professionals was wearing this.

For those who may not know, this was a series from late 70's to early 80's in the UK based on 2 guys from a fictional special police unit (CI5) that dealt with cases which required measures that the normal police are not allowed to use.

He was bragging about getting a new watch, cue the closeup.


----------



## jeff stein (Feb 26, 2006)

*The Prez; December 2009*

From early December 2009; some controversy about the "body language" / chemistry in this photo; no doubt that Obama is wearing his old Heuer Series 1500 Two-Tone.


----------



## OjNK (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: The Prez; December 2009*

There's one exactly like that for sale dirt cheap on TZ. I have to say I was tempted just to say 'Obama Watch'.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: The Prez; December 2009*

I just woke this thread up, to show something I have just come across... Look what he has on his wrist..


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

Since this thread has been revived recently, i just wanna mention this site for those who don't know . 
Watches in Movies » TAG Heuer

This bloke is doing an awesome job at collecting screenshots submitted by WIS. Get involve guys, if you see any watch on tv that you recognize, and it doesnt only need to be TH.

I have spotted a few and submitted too.


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*



TISSOT PRX said:


> Since this thread has been revived recently, i just wanna mention this site for those who don't know .
> Watches in Movies » TAG Heuer
> 
> This bloke is doing an awesome job at collecting screenshots submitted by WIS. Get involve guys, if you see any watch on tv that you recognize, and it doesnt only need to be TH.
> ...


Very much a normal stop for me...

At any rate since this thread has been dug back up lets update it a little...

How's about one of the top actors today...Michael Fassbender...Guy seems to be in everything and is great in everything he's in...


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

Or how's about Eric Bana...


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*



sneakertinker said:


> Or how's about Eric Bana...


I hope he is enough of a WIS to appreciate what he has!!


----------



## El Cheapacabra (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

Ewan McGregor in last episode of Race To Dakar


----------



## El Cheapacabra (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

Not a TAG, but Jerry Seinfeld wearing a vintage Heuer Autavia 1163 Siffert in his new web series Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee


----------



## El Cheapacabra (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

Richard Hammond in an old episode of Top Gear wearing an SEL.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*



El Cheapacabra said:


> Not a TAG, but Jerry Seinfeld wearing a vintage Heuer Autavia 1163 Siffert in his new web series Comedians In Cars Getting Coffee


I spotted that watch too!! Went back and forth for ages trying to ID it.

The show is not bad too.


----------



## dela (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

One of my favorite TV characters - Doug Wilson from Weeds!

Not sure what model this is, but it's a Tag!


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

looks like an Formula 1... but it's too small to be sure...


----------



## Phil G (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

Al Pacino Insomnia 2002.


----------



## PaulK (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: is he still wearing his TAG ??*

Bear Grylls wears some cool watches. Not sure if he has any Tag Heuers but he has been seen in several different Breitlings.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow! I started this thread 8 years ago... and here is one to revive it:

Robert De Niro and his Kirium.


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

This is a really neat idea for a thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, my friend 



THE_BARCODE_GUY said:


> This is a really neat idea for a thread
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

